# Hilton Grand Vacations Club 2019 Maintenance Fee List



## GT75

** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!

* Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*

Resort Name/Unit Size
Operating Fee
Reserve Fee
Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
TOTAL
Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.

Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).

*2019 Annual Club Dues*
HGVC-Domestic/International $176/$209
By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $299/$???

*2019 Average MF increase 4.24%   (as of 12/24/18)


The 2019 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here.
  (Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)*

*The 2018 MF thread can be found here.
The 2017 MF thread can be found here.
The 2016 MF thread can be found here.
The 2015 MF thread can be found here.
The 2014 MF thread can be found here.
The 2013 MF thread can be found here.

Anderson Ocean Club Studio/1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #34
Bay Club **1BR - Post #68* and *2BR Villa/2 BR Plan A/2BR Plan B- Post #46
Borgo alle Vigne **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #109*
*Boulevard (las vegas strip)  1BR - Post #8  and 2BR - Post #12
Casa Ybel Beach and Recquet Club * *Unit for Phase FGH and IJK - Post #104*
*Coylumbridge * *2BR Original (1-16) Lodge - Post #91* and *2BR Classic Lodge - Post #92
Craigendarroch Suites **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #98*
*Craigendarroch Lodges **2BR - Post #24* and *3BR - Post #44
Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort 2BR Winter Flex- Post #49
Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers)  1BR - Post #33 and Studio/2BR - Post #95
Fiesta Americana (an affiliate) 1BR/2BR & MF/pt - Post #97
Flamingo 1BR - Post #6 and 2BR - Post #7 and 1BR Historical Data- Post #70
Grand Islander **1BR/2BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #108* and *1BR w/HI GE Tax- Post #113*
*Grand Pacific Palisades **1BR/3BR - Post #63* and *2BR - Post #74
Grand Waikikian **2BR - Post #111* and *1BR/2BR Pent/3BR Pent - Post #112*
*Harbor View Villas
Hokulani Waikiki
Hurricane House * *Unit - Post #106*
*Kalia Suites **Studio/1BR - Post #107*
*Kings' Land Resort  1BR (Phase 1 & 3 Larger) - Post #47  and 2BR (Phase I & III Larger)- Post #48 and 2BR (Phase II Smaller)- Post #51  and 1BR (Phase II & III Smaller)/3BR Phase I/3BR Phase III- Post #85

Kohala Suites    2BR - Post #50
Lagoon Tower **1BR - Post #67*  and *2BR - Post #23* and S*tudio/2BR Pent/3 BR Pent- Post #69*
*Las Palmeras   **2BR - Post #72* and *Studio/1BR/1BR+/2BR+ - Post #90*
*MarBrisa  2BR - Post #45
Ocean 22 **1BR/2BR/3BR - Post #86*
*Ocean Oak 2BR - Post #43
Ocean Tower **3BR - Post #41* and *2BR - Post #75* and *Studio/1BR-S/1BR-L - Post #77*
*Paradise (prev las vegas hilton)   2BR - Post #10
Parc Soleil  **1BR Platinum - Post #11* and *2BR/3BR - Post #89*
*Plantation Bay Villas
Plantation Beach Club at IRP  1&2BR - Post #5
Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island * *Ph II - Post #79*
*Plantation House
Sanibel Cottages * *Unit  - Post #105*
*Seapointe
SeaWorld* *1BR Platinum - Post #13* and *2BR (OVS I) Gold - Post #9* and *2BR (OVS II) Platinum - Post #15* and *2BR (OVS II) Gold - Post #29* and *3BR (OVS II) Platinum - Post #19* and *3BR (OVS II) Gold - Post #35*
*
Shell Island Beach Club **  All 2Bd - Post #115*
*South Beach 1BR - Post #59 and 2BR  - Post #87
South Seas Club
Sunrise Lodge  Studio - Post #83 and 2BR - Post #60  and 1BR/3BR/4BR - Post #84
The Hilton Club of New York 10,000 pts - Post #64
The Residences **1BR Pent - Post #64*
*The Charter Club of Marco Island  2BR - Post #62
The Cottages
The Surf Club of Marco Island  2BR - Post #3
Tortuga Beach Club
Trump International Hotel **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #100*
*Tuscany Village (International Drive)   **2BR Platinum - Post #21* and *2BR Gold - Post #22
Valdoro Mountain Lodge   **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #81* and *3BR - Post #61*
*Vilamoura **2BR - Post #114*
*West 57th Street  Studio - Post #32 and 1BR/1BR Pent - Post #99*


----------



## GT75

This is the 2019 HGVC properties with the lowest MF for which we have data so far.
*Updated July 5, 2019
Note:     I have updated with 2019 data for what we have posted so far.  This contains the top 30 which is all those with MFs better than $0.1274/point.*





The MFs file (spreadsheet) now contains 3 years worth of data.   Updated 9/13/19.


----------



## PigsDad

Woohoo!  I have the honor of posting the first 2019 MF! 
*
The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2019 Operating Fee $857.66
2019 Reserve Fee $281.52
2019 Real Estate Tax $85.35
*Total 2019 MF: $1,224.53
*
Increase of $29.71 or 2.5% from 2018 ($1,194.82)

Kurt


----------



## Panina

PigsDad said:


> Woohoo!  I have the honor of posting the first 2019 MF!
> *
> The Surf Club of Marco Island 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
> Note: all units are 2BR at this location
> 
> 2019 Operating Fee $857.66
> 2019 Reserve Fee $281.52
> 2019 Real Estate Tax $85.35
> *Total 2019 MF: $1,224.53
> *
> Increase of $29.71 or 2.5% from 2018 ($1,194.82)
> 
> Kurt


Silver Week taxes lower $48.77  Total $1187.95


----------



## Panina

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation Resort  - 1 bedroom Platinum*
My understanding is all one and two bedroom pay the same mf.   (not sure on RE taxes)

2019 Operating Fee $913.53
2019 Reserve Fee $359.97
2019 Real Estate Tax $140.46
*Total 2019 MF: $1,413.96
*
Moderator added:
Increase of $116.56 or 9.0% from 2018 ($1297.40)
Note: The increase was mostly in RE taxes.    Therefore, maybe RE taxes vary by season for each of these Florida Gulf Affiliates as noted in post 4.    The increase to OF and RF is only $35.88 or 2.9%


----------



## escanoe

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club at The Flamingo/1 Bedroom Platinum (4,800 points)*

$665.60 Operating Fee
$241.72 Reserve Fee
$30.49 Property Taxes
*$937.81 TOTAL*
Note: Last year it was 900.83 with an 11.20 assessment going to a painting reserve.

Moderator added:
Increase of $36.98 or 4.11% from 2018 ($900.83)


----------



## dayooper

*HGVC at The Flamingo 2 bedroom Platinum (7000).*

2019 Operating Fee -  $724.86
2019 Reserve Fee -     $287.88
2019 Real Estate Tax - $36.31
Total -                         *$1049.05

Increase over 2018 - $42.80 (4.25% increase over last year)
*
MF’s per point = 0.15


----------



## natarajanv

*HGVC Las Vegas Blvd 1 BR Penthouse Platinum (6200 points)*

2019 Operating Fee      $459.62         
2019 Reserve Fee        $148.10         
2019 Real Estate Tax    $20.61      
*Total         $628.33* 

Last year it was $610.10 -- *increase of $18.23 or 2.98% from 2018*


----------



## gunner13734

*Seaworld 2 Bedroom (Orlando Vacation Suites I) Gold Season (5,000 pts)
*
2019 Operating Fee$725.05
2019 Reserve Fee$309.14
2019 Real Estate Tax$143.26
*Total $1177.45*

Moderator added:
Increase of $67.29 or 6.06% from 2018 ($1110.16)


----------



## Great3

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise / Karen Ave - 2 Bedroom Platinum*

2019 Operating Fee $647.70
2019 Reserve Fee $278.89
2019 Real Estate Tax $37.72
2019 Club Dues $176.00

Total with Club Dues:  $1,140.31
*Total without Club Dues:  964.31
*
Moderator added:
Increase of $25.71 or 2.74% from 2018 ($938.60)


----------



## holdaer

*Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations Club - 1 Bedroom Platinum
*
2019 Operating Fee $610.69 
2019 Reserve Fee $219.76 
2019 Real Estate Tax $173.34 

*Total $1,003.79*

Increase of $47.28 or 4.9% from 2018 ($956.51)


----------



## MikeR

*HGVC Las Vegas Blvd 2 BR Platinum (7000 points)*

2019 Operating Fee $620.41
2019 Reserve Fee $221.82
2019 Real Estate Tax $30.87
*Total without club dues $873.10*

Last year it was $844.74-- *increase of $28.36 or 3.35% from 2018*


----------



## GregT

*HGVC Sea World 1BR Platinum (4,800 points)*


2019 Operating Fee $516.42 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $166.04 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $154.73 01/01/2019
*Total without Club Dues    $837.19

Last year it was $798.77, for a $38.42 (4.8%) increase*


----------



## blee2018

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Boulevard 2 Bedroom 7000 Plat.*

*2019 Operating Fee   $620.41 
2019 Reserve Fee      $221.82 
2019 Real Estate Tax $30.87 
   Total                        $873.10

*
Moderator added:
Increase of $28.36 or 3.36% from 2018 ($844.74)

Same as post 12


*
*


----------



## JIMinNC

*HGVC Sea World (Orlando Vacation Suites II) 2 Bedroom Platinum Season (7,000 points)*
2019 Operating Fee $720.55
2019 Reserve Fee $231.92
2019 Real Estate Tax $218.53
*Total without Club Dues  $1,171.00*

2018 was $1,110.16, for an increase of $60.84 or 5.48%


----------



## GT75

JIMinNC said:


> *HGVC Sea World 2 Bedroom Platinum Season (7,000 points)*





gunner13734 said:


> Seaworld 2 Bedroom Gold Season (5,000 pts)



I don't understand the difference between the two post.     Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Seagila

GT75 said:


> I don't understand the difference between the two post.     Do you have any ideas?



@gunner13734 owns in Sea World Phase 1 & 2 (Orlando Vacation Suites), and @JIMinNC owns in Sea World Phase 3 & 4 (Orlando Vacation Suites II).

@alwysonvac explains it in this post.

_There are two budgets at SeaWorld. One for Orlando Vacation Suites I (for phases 1 and 2) and the other for Orlando Vacation Suite II (for phases 3 & 4). 
"OSV I" MF is the same regardless of unit size and "OSV II" MF is based on unit size. For both, the Real Estate taxes differ by season and unit size.



JIMinNC said:



			(Note: the 2018 total of $1115.16 differs from the amount shown in the 2018 maintenance fee thread, which was $1110.16. I'm not sure why the difference, but $1115.16 was what we paid for 2018 mf on our closing statement back in January.
		
Click to expand...

_The $5 difference is the voluntary ARDA fee.


----------



## GT75

Thanks @Seagila    Always learning something new on this.   I will fix these tonight.


----------



## PigsDad

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)*​* 3BR Platinum (8400 points)*

2019 Operating Fee $952.83
2019 Reserve Fee $306.89
2019 Real Estate Tax $227.29
*Total 2019 MF: $1,487.01*

Increase of $74.92 or 5.3% from 2018 ($1,412.09)

Kurt


----------



## rahulgopi

*Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise  2 Br Platinum (7000 points)


2019 Operating Fee $647.70 
2019 Reserve Fee $278.89 
2019 Real Estate Tax $37.72 
Total 2019 MF : 964.31

Increase of $32.53 ( 3.37%) from 2018
*
Moderator added: same as post #10


----------



## mtm65

HGVC International Drive (Tuscany Village) Orlando
2 BD Platinum (7000 points)

2019 Club Dues $176.00
2019 Operating Fee $794.84
2019 Real Estate Tax $255.70
2019 Reserve Fee $234.18

Total 2019 MF $ 1,460.72

Increase of $ 49.11 (3.48%) over 2018
Moderator added:
Total 2019 w/o club dues *$1,284.72*
Increase (w/o dues) of $43.11 (3.47%)


----------



## rock4449

*
HGVC International Drive (Tuscany Village) Orlando
2 BD Gold (5000 points)

2019 Operating Fee $794.84
2019 Real Estate Tax $166.02 - all looks like above post except for real estate tax
2019 Reserve Fee $234.18
Total = 1195.01

Increase of $43.08 ( 3.74%) from 2018*


----------



## Seagila

*Lagoon Tower at Hilton Hawaiian Village *_(Hawaiian Village Vacation Suites)_
*ALL 2 Bedrooms* _except 2LX Penthouse_. Platinum* (7,000/8,400/9,600)* and Gold *(5,000/5,800/7,000)*

*2019 Operating Fee    $1,175.15 
2019 Reserve Fee       $318.02    
2019 Real Estate Tax  $189.60   
2019 Hawaii GE Tax    $70.36
Total =                         $1,753.13
*
_Increase of $81.01(~4.84%) from $1,672.12 in 2018_


----------



## ConejoRed

Craigendarroch Lodges - 2 Bedroom - 2019 Maintenance Fee: 620.67 GBP.  Converted to 784.80 USD when charged to Hilton Amex today.

Moderator added:
Increase of £14.56 = ~$18.41 or 2.40% from 2018 (£606.11 = ~$766.39)

I have not seen the actual statement yet and only called today pay the bill as the exchange rate has been getting better over the last few days.  Ended up at 1.2644 it looks like.  I will edit with the breakdown when I see the actual statement.


----------



## hurnik

Here's mine (gotta stop buying--LOL)
*
HGVC Flamingo 2BR Platinum (7000 points) Annual*

2019 Operating Fee $724.86
2019 Reserve Fee $287.88
2019 Real Estate Tax $36.31
*Total 2019 MF: $1,049.05*

Increase of $32.80 or 3.6% from 2018 ($1,006.25)
Note that the above 2018 MF are what was listed on my closing docs as i purchased this resale last year.

*HGVC Las Vegas Blvd 2BR Gold (5000 points) Annual*

2019 Operating Fee $620.41
2019 Reserve Fee $221.82
2019 Real Estate Tax $30.87
*Total 2019 MF: $873.10*

Increase of $28.36 or 3.1% from 2018 ($844.74)

*HGVC Las Vegas Blvd 1 BR Gold (3400 points) Annual*

2019 Operating Fee $459.62
2019 Reserve Fee $148.10
2019 Real Estate Tax $20.61
*Total 2019 MF: $628.33*

Increase of $18.23 or 2.9% from 2018 ($610.10)

*HGVC Las Vegas Blvd 3 BR Gold (7000 points) Annual*

2019 Operating Fee $774.48
2019 Reserve Fee $292.49
2019 Real Estate Tax $40.71
*Total 2019 MF: $1107.68*

Increase of $38.10 or 3.4% from 2018 ($1069.58)


----------



## dayooper

hurnik said:


> Here's mine (gotta stop buying--LOL)
> *
> HGVC Flamingo 2BR Platinum (7000 points) Annual*
> 
> 2019 Operating Fee $724.86
> 2019 Reserve Fee $287.88
> 2019 Real Estate Tax $36.31
> *Total 2019 MF: $1,049.05*
> 
> Increase of $37.80 or 3.6% from 2018 ($1,011.25)
> Note that the above 2018 MF are what was listed on my closing docs as i purchased this resale last year.



FYI - You are including the ARDA Fee in your last years total. The 2018 MF’s for a two bedroom at The Flamingo were $1006.25.


----------



## hurnik

dayooper said:


> FYI - You are including the ARDA Fee in your last years total. The 2018 MF’s for a two bedroom at The Flamingo were $1006.25.



Thanks!  How nice of the closing company that Judy K used, to not exclude that from the MF in the closing costs.
I did edit the post just now to more accurately reflect the true cost.


----------



## JIMinNC

hurnik said:


> Thanks!  How nice of the closing company that Judy K used, to not exclude that from the MF in the closing costs.
> I did edit the post just now to more accurately reflect the true cost.



Perhaps the Seller had paid that fee when they paid their MF, and it is typical that closing reimburse the Seller for the paid MF if the Buyer is to get that year's usage. We had a similar situation when we bought our HGVC week and closed in January 2018. We reimbursed the Seller at closing for the amount they paid, which it turns out included the optional ARDA contribution. I know it can be argued that is an optional item at the Seller's discretion and should be excluded, but in most cases it's a nit that is not worth arguing about in the scheme of things.


----------



## hurnik

This is for my sister (LOL):

*Seaworld 2 Bedroom (Orlando Vacation Suites II) Gold Season (5,000 pts)*

2019 Operating Fee    $720.55
2019 Reserve Fee      $231.92
2019 Real Estate Tax  $143.26

*Total $1025.73
*
This is her first year, so I don't know what the previous year was since it was gifted, and the MF were paid by the previous owner.


----------



## GT75

hurnik said:


> 2019 Reserve Fee $291.92



Should this be $231.92?


----------



## hurnik

GT75 said:


> Should this be $231.92?



Yes, yes, it should.  I gotta get reading glasses.  Getting old sucks.


----------



## Cyberc

2019 mf for West 57th studios

2019 Operating Fee $1,219.96 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $150.60 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $146.46 01/01/2019

Total:$1,517.02

That’s an increase of $78.94 or %5.48 compared to 2018


----------



## Denise L

Just logged in to see this:
*
Elara 1 Bedroom Grand Plus Platinum (7800 points) Annual*

2019 Operating Fee $713.70 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $136.27 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $32.99 01/01/2019

TOTAL:  *$882.96 *

Moderator added:
Decrease of $0.47 or -0.0005% from 2018 ($883.43)

(2018 was $883.43.  Could it be 47 cents lower?  Operating fee went down a little, reserve fee went up a little.  Maybe I am seeing it incorrectly?  I cut and pasted from my account.)


----------



## Jeff Kenyon

*HGVC at Anderson Ocean Club
Studio:*
2019 Operating Fee $487.55
2019 Reserve Fee $76.54
2019 Real Estate Tax $33.55
Total 2019 MF: $597.64
Increase of $20.02 or 3.5% from 2018 ($577.62)

*1BR, 1BR Plus:*
2019 Operating Fee $599.71
2019 Reserve Fee $108.18
2019 Real Estate Tax $47.43
Total 2019 MF: $755.32
Increase of $26.49 or 3.6% from 2018 ($728.83)

*2BR, 2BR Plus:*
2019 Operating Fee $888.70
2019 Reserve Fee $189.73
2019 Real Estate Tax $83.18
Total 2019 MF: $1,161.61
Increase of $43.21 or 3.9% from 2018 ($1,118.40)

*3BR Plus:*
2019 Operating Fee $1,023.74
2019 Reserve Fee $227.83
2019 Real Estate Tax $99.88
Total 2019 MF: $1,351.45
Increase of $50.91 or 3.9% from 2018 ($1,300.54)


----------



## Lardbrick

*SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
3BR Gold (5800 points)*

$  952.83   Operating Fee
$  306.89   Reserve Fee
$  145.52   Real Estate Tax
$  176.00   Club Dues
$      5.00   ARDA Fee
$ 1586.24  TOTAL  (or $1581.24 without the voluntary ARDA fee)

Moderator added:
$1405.24 w/o voluntary ARDA fee and club dues


----------



## GT75

Lardbrick said:


> HGVC SeaWorld 3 bedroom 2019



Which season?      This looks like Gold.     Which part (Orlando Vacation Suites I or II)?     This looks like II.


----------



## Lardbrick

GT75 said:


> Which season?      This looks like Gold.     Which part (Orlando Vacation Suites I or II)?     This looks like II.



Sounds right.  I'm too lazy to find my paperwork and it's not on the website account info (or I just didn't see it).  
We bought in 2001, then upgraded in 2003.


----------



## GT75

Lardbrick said:


> HGVC SeaWorld 3 bedroom 2019


How many points then do you get each year?


----------



## Lardbrick

GT75 said:


> How many points then do you get each year?


5800


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Cyberc said:


> 2019 mf for West 57th studios
> 
> 2019 Operating Fee $1,219.96 01/01/2019
> 2019 Reserve Fee $150.60 01/01/2019
> 2019 Real Estate Tax $146.46 01/01/2019
> 
> Total:$1,517.02
> 
> That’s an increase of $78.94 or %5.48 compared to 2018



FYI...At W57 the MF is the same for the room type so this studio MF can be divided by the points to get to MF per point i.e.

Points:
3750 - Gold Studio Plus
5250 - Platinum Studio Plus
7000 - Platinum Studio Premier
5100 - Gold Studio Premier

The MF for 1 bedrooms is higher.


----------



## Jacqueet

*Ocean Tower, 3BR unit, platinum, resort view, 23,000 points*

Operating Fee: $2140.26
Reserve Fee: 297.26
Property Taxes: 224.37
Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment: 0.00
TOTAL: 2661.89
Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value: New property


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Elara 2019 Maintenance fees for Platinum, 1 Bedroom Grand Plus 7800 points.


2019 Operating Fee $713.70 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $136.27 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $32.99 01/01/2019
Total = $882.96

Moderator added:
Already reported in post #33


----------



## GT75

*Ocean Oak on Hilton Head Island - all 2BR with same MFs*
Platinum season 9600/8400/7000
Gold season (7000/5800/5000)
Silver season (3500/4100/4800)

2019 Operating Fee $894.57
2019 Reserve Fee $192.00
2019 Real Estate Tax $101.54
Total 2019 MF: $1,188,11

Increase of $39.63 or 3.5% from 2018 ($1,148.48)


----------



## GT75

*Craigendarroch Lodges - 3 Bedroom (8400 pts)*

2019 Management Charge:  £450.61
2019 Reserve Fund:  £144.27
2019 VAT: £118.98
2019 Disbursements: £13.13

2019 *Total Maintenance Fee: £726.99 (~$914.59) *{using 1.25805 $/£ exchange rate}

Increase of £17.01 {~$22.28} or 2.4% (2018 £709.98)


----------



## Frasier

*MarBrisa 2BR Platinum 8,400*

2019 Operating Fee $890.53  01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $195.20     01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $283.08 01/01/2019
*Total for 2019 $1,368.81* 3.9% Increase over 2018
Paid for 2018 $1,317.19

They do not include or report Real Estate Tax in the budget but is billed on the MF statement.


----------



## Frasier

*BAY CLUB 2BR VILLA 8,400 PTS*

2019 Operating Fee $1,317.04
2019 Reserve Fee $289.47
2019 Real Estate Tax $104.30
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $71.31

*2019 Total $1,782.12* Increase of 3.7%
2018 Total $1,718.49


*BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN A 7,000 PTS*

2019 Operating Fee $1,195.73
2019 Reserve Fee $252.32
2019 Real Estate Tax $90.91
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $64.27

*2019 Total $1,603.23* Increase of 3.5%
2018 Total $1,548.78


*BAY CLUB 2BR PLAN B 7,000 PTS*

2019 Operating Fee $1,136.95
2019 Reserve Fee $234.32
2019 Real Estate Tax $84.43
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $60.87

*2019 Total $1,516.57* Increase of 3.4%
2018 Total $1,466.59


----------



## leedaorg

*Kingsland 1br plus Phase I (9300pt)*


2019 Operating Fee    $1,113.05  
2019 Reserve Fee          $190.33  
2019 Real Estate Tax    $68.05  
2019 Hawaii GE Tax    $57.85  

Total: $1,429.28

Moderator added:
Increase of $24.56 or ~1.82% (w/o HI GE Tax)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp

*Kingsland 2br Premier 14,400 pts (Phase 1)*

Amount Due
2019 Operating Fee $1,323.43 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $271.17 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $96.94 01/01/2019
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $70.78 01/01/2019

Total: $1762.32
12.2 cents maint fee per point
Moderator added:    Increase of $67.68 or 3.99% from 2018

2019 Club Dues $176.00 01/01/2019


----------



## Panina

Eagles Nest Beach Resort, Marco Island FL (winter flex weeks 5-15, 5000-7000 points)

Total Amount Due
2019 Operating Fee $837.56
2019 Reserve Fee $219.44
2019 Real Estate Tax $67.01
$1,124.01

Moderator added:
Increase of $15.47 (1.4%) from 2018 ($1108.54)


----------



## Kokolea

*Kohala Suites / 2BR Premier (9,600 pts) / Platinum*

2019 Operating Fee $1,135.12
2019 Reserve Fee $356.21
2019 Real Estate Tax $80.61
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $66.19 
* Total $1,638.13*

_Increase of $59.94（3.8%） from 2018（$1,578.19）_


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

*Kings Land, Phase II, 2BR Plus (8400 pts) Platinum

2019 Operating Fee  $  1,202.98
2019 Reserve Fee  $     224.90
2019 Real Estate Tax  $        80.40
2019 Hawaii GE Tax  $        62.28

Total  $  1,570.56

Moderator added:
Increase of $56.46 (3.73%) from 2018 ($1514.10)
*


----------



## ccwu

Hawaii Village Kalia Tower 1 BR 6200 pts $1283. It was $1231 in 2018 ($52 increase)

Hilton Club NY  10,000 pts  $3237 (or .3237 per point)  It was $3123 in 2018 (or .03123 per point)  Increase of 0.0114 per point (or $114 for 10,000 points)

I tried not to post the one already provided.


----------



## GT75

ccwu said:


> Hawaii Village Kalia Tower 1 BR





ccwu said:


> Hilton Club NY 10,000 pts



Can you include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee for each?


----------



## Lardbrick

Lardbrick said:


> *SeaWorld (Orlando Vacation Suites II)
> 3BR Gold (5800 points)*
> 
> $  952.83   Operating Fee
> $  306.89   Reserve Fee
> $  145.52   Real Estate Tax
> $  176.00   Club Dues
> $      5.00   ARDA Fee
> $ 1586.24  TOTAL  (or $1581.24 without the voluntary ARDA fee)
> 
> Moderator added:
> $1405.24 w/o voluntary ARDA fee and club dues




Why would you separate the club dues?  Aren't those mandatory too?


----------



## PigsDad

Lardbrick said:


> Why would you separate the club dues?  Aren't those mandatory too?


Because each owner only pays club dues once, no matter how many weeks they own.  Including them as part of the fees for a single week makes it harder to compare weeks against each other.

Kurt


----------



## Lardbrick

PigsDad said:


> Because each owner only pays club dues once, no matter how many weeks they own.  Including them as part of the fees for a single week makes it harder to compare weeks against each other.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks.  I understand now.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER

Great3 said:


> *Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Paradise / Karen Ave - 2 Bedroom Platinum*
> 
> 2019 Operating Fee $647.70
> 2019 Reserve Fee $278.89
> 2019 Real Estate Tax $37.72
> 2019 Club Dues $176.00
> 
> Total with Club Dues:  $1,140.31
> *Total without Club Dues:  964.31
> *
> Moderator added:
> Increase of $41.53 or 4.50% from 2018 ($922.78)


The rate from 2018 was 938.60 for a 2.7% increase for 2019 instead of 4.5%.  The rate of 922.78 was 2017 maintenance fee. 
Thanks for putting this spreadsheet together.  It is much appreciated!!


----------



## GT75

WORLD TRAVELER said:


> The rate from 2018 was 938.60 for a 2.7% increase for 2019 instead of 4.5%.



Woops.   Thank you for checking my work.


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach Miami - 1BD - Platinum (4800 points)*

2019 Operating Fee $768.62 (3.1% increase)
2019 Reserve Fee $201.69 (5.9% increase)
2019 Real Estate Tax $89.47 (1.6% increase)
2019 Club Dues $176.00 (3.5% increase)
Total 2019:  $1,235.78 (3.5% increase)
Total 2019 w/o dues: $1,059.78 (3.5% increase)
$0.257 per point with dues
$0.220 point w/o dues


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge at Park City, Utah - 2BR Premier Ski Season (Platinum)
8400/10500 point room types*

2019 Operating Fee $1084.66
2019 Reserve Fee $245.34
2019 Real Estate Tax $111.87
*Total 2019 MF: $1,405.87*

Increase of $34.00 or 2.54% from 2018 ($1,371.87)
Note: I will add the other rooms when I receive the budget report.


----------



## GT75

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge at Breckenridge, CO - 3BR Platinum Season
(8400 points)*

2019 Operating Fee $1097.94
2019 Reserve Fee $586.80
2019 Real Estate Tax $72.51
*Total 2019 MF: $1,757.25*

Increase of $84.81 or 5.07% from 2018 ($1,672.44)
Note: I will add the other rooms when I receive the budget report.
Note: Only 1/2 of OF ($548.97) is billed to owners in January.    The second 1/2 of OF is bill around June.


----------



## PigsDad

*The Charter Club of Marco Beach 2BR Platinum (7000 points)*
Note: all units are 2BR at this location

2019 Operating Fee $856.37 
2019 Reserve Fee $242.11
2019 Real Estate Tax $65.52 
*Total 2019 MF: $1,164.00*

Increase of $26.22 or 2.3% from 2018 ($1,137.78)

Kurt


----------



## jsparents

*Grand Pacific Palisades 2 Bedroom 8400 points EOY*

2019 Operating Fee $435.40 ($870.79 yearly)
2019 Reserve Fee $135.87    ($271.73 yearly)
2019 Property Tax $130.89

Total 2019 MF: $702.16

Moderator added:   Refer to Post 74

Other information:

*1 Bedroom*

2019 Operating Fee $839.39
2019 Reserve Fee $243.30
Total:   $1,082.69

*3 Bedroom
*
2019 Operating Fee $966.90
2019 Reserve Fee $346.23
Total:   $1,313.13


----------



## ccwu

ccwu said:


> Hawaii Village Kalia Tower 1 BR 6200 pts $1283. It was $1231 in 2018 ($52 increase)
> 
> Hilton Club NY  10,000 pts  $3237 (or .3237 per point)  It was $3123 in 2018 (or .03123 per point)  Increase of 0.0114 per point (or $114 for 10,000 points)
> 
> I tried not to post the one already provided.


Hilton Club NY

*Hilton club, NYC  10,000 points*
2019 Operating Fee $2,335.00
2019 Reserve Fee $234.00
2019 Real Estate Tax $369.00
2019 Club Dues $299.00
Total  $3,237.00

Moderator added:
Total:  $2,938 (w/o club dues)   Increase of $114 (4.04%) from 2018

*Hilton Residence Club, NYC*   16,800 pts (one bedroom penthouse platinum season)
2019 Operating Fee $2,352.94
2019 Reserve Fee $217.65
2019 Real Estate Tax $245.28
Total   $2,815.87


----------



## GT75

ccwu said:


> Hawaii Village Kalia Tower 1 BR 6200 pts $1283.



Do you also have the breakdown (OF, RF, RE Taxes) for Kalia Tower?     Thanks


----------



## ccwu

GT75 said:


> Do you also have the breakdown (OF, RF, RE Taxes) for Kalia Tower?     Thanks


no.  Sorry, It is not Kalia tower. Even I book Kalia tower a few times.   It is Lagoon tower.  You already have it.


----------



## ccwu

GT75 said:


> Do you also have the breakdown (OF, RF, RE Taxes) for Kalia Tower?     Thanks




*Lagoon Tower 6200 point one bedroom*

2019 Operating Fee $908.88
2019 Reserve Fee $201.87
2019 Real Estate Tax $120.35
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $52.34
Total $1283.44

*King's Land 2 Bedroom 12,600 points*

2019 Operating Fee $1,323.43
2019 Reserve Fee $271.17
2019 Real Estate Tax $96.94
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $70.78
Total  $1,762.32


----------



## Jason245

Bay club 1BR



YOY change: $38.18 (3.05% increase)
Change since 2015: $128.55 (11.08% increase)


2019 Operating Fee $982.10 01/01/2019
2019 Reserve Fee $186.91 01/01/2019
2019 Real Estate Tax $67.35 01/01/2019
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $51.89 01/01/2019
 TOTAL $1,288.25



2018 Operating Fee $956.01 01/01/2018
2018 Reserve Fee $179.03 01/01/2018
2018 Real Estate Tax $67.74 01/01/2018
2018 Hawaii GE Tax $47.29 01/01/2018

Total $1250.07

2017 Operating Fee $936.21
2017 Reserve Fee $170.84
2017 Real Estate Taxes $62.20
2017 Hawaii Ge Tax $46.12
Total Current Balance: $1,215.37


Description
2016 Operating Fee $914.93
2016 Reserve Fee $163.17
2016 Real Estate Taxes $59.26
2016 Hawaii Ge Tax $44.91
Total Current Balance: $1,182.27


2015 numbers:

Operating $893.32
Reserve $156.89
RE Tax $60.74
GE Tax 43.75
Total $1,159.70


----------



## alwysonvac

*Lagoon Tower @ the Hilton Hawaiian Village (Oahu)*

From the Annual Billing Letter via the HVVS Owners Association
*
2019 ASSESSMENT STATEMENT*
_Enclosed is the 2019 budget and statement for your association's assessment, real estate taxes and annual Club dues - due by January 1, 2019. The operations portion of the budget funds the day-to-day operations of your resort, with the reserves portion funding future improvements to your property, including replacement of furniture, carpeting, appliances, re-painting and other planned enhancements. _

_*Your Board of Directors considers many different factors in establishing your association's budget. This year, the overall combined assessments for all unit types will change by 4.7%. Some of the key factors affecting changes in the assessments are largely beyond the control of the association - like increase utility costs, a 14% increase in real estate taxes and a 13% increase in employee group healthcare and benefits.* _

_To help your association save money, your Board of Directors would like to encourage you to pay your maintenance fee early by check and opt-in for online communications. Visit Club.HiltonGrandVacations.com to manage your communications preferences under the "Welcome" tab. _


From the Annual Assessment Billing Budget (excludes Hawaii GE)

Studio
Operating Fee $624.68
Reserve Fee $77.93
Real Estate Tax $46.46
Total $749.07

Moderator added:
Increase of $21.09 (2.90%) from 2018 ($727.98)

One Bedroom
Operating Fee $908.88
Reserve Fee $201.87
Real Estate Tax $120.35
Total $1231.10

Two Bedroom
Operating Fee $1,175.15
Reserve Fee $318.02
Real Estate Tax $189.60
Total $1,682.77

Two Bedroom Penthouse
Operating Fee $1,432.82
Reserve Fee $430.40
Real Estate Tax $256.60
Total $2,119.82

Moderator added:
Increase of $104.89 (5.21%) from 2018 ($2,014.93)

Three Bedroom Penthouse
Operating Fee $1,690.47
Reserve Fee $542.76
Real Estate Tax $323.59
Total $2,556.82

Moderator added:
Increase of $131.55 (5.42%) from 2018 ($2,425.27)

*
2018 & 2019 Annual Assessment Billing Budgets attached.*


----------



## alwysonvac

*HGVC FLAMINGO (Las Vegas)*

From the Annual Billing Letter via the FHRC Suites Owners Association

*2019 ASSESSMENT STATEMENT*
_Enclosed is the 2019 budget and statement for your association's assessment, real estate taxes, and annual Club dues - due by January 1, 2019. The operations portion of the budget funds the day-to-day operations of your resort, with the reserves portion funding future improvements to your property. *We continue to build the reserve fund in anticipation of the next renovation project in 2021. *

*Your Board of Directors considers many different factors in establising your association's budget. Thls year, the overall combined assessments for all unit types will change by 4.1%. Some of the key factors affecting changes in the assessments are largely beyond the control of the association - like a 20+% increase in employee group healthcare.*
_
_To help your association save money, your Board of Directors would like to encourage you to pay your maintenance fee early by check and opt-in for online communications. Visit Club.HiltonGrandVacations.com to manage your communications preferences under the 'Welcome" tab._
*
*
My Maintenance Fees for One Bedroom Platinum from 2003 to 2019


		Code:
	

YEAR      OE           RE     TAX        SUB      ARDA     DUES       SA      TOTAL      Increase
2003    $431.46    $62.32    $31.52    $525.30    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $613.30    $0.00
2004    $433.63    $67.59    $33.70    $534.92    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $622.92    $9.62
2005    $442.44    $72.40    $34.40    $549.24    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $637.24    $14.32
2006    $451.21    $77.67    $35.52    $564.40    $3.00    $85.00    $0.00    $652.40    $15.16
2007    $470.62    $89.41    $37.99    $598.02    $3.00    $90.00    $59.80   $750.82    $98.42
2008    $501.59    $105.74   $38.21    $645.54    $3.00    $90.00    $96.20   $834.74    $83.92
2009    $539.78    $100.56   $41.79    $682.13    $3.00    $95.00    $95.33   $875.46    $40.72
2010    $546.51    $119.11   $49.09    $714.71    $3.00    $99.00    $0.00    $816.71    ($58.75)
2011    $557.44    $129.93   $44.04    $731.41    $3.00    $114.00   $0.00    $848.41    $31.70
2012    $565.26    $141.56   $26.97    $733.79    $3.00    $119.00   $0.00    $855.79    $7.38
2013    $585.80    $153.70   $27.63    $767.13    $3.00    $125.00   $0.00    $892.13    $36.34
2014    $599.22    $166.13   $31.62    $796.97    $5.00    $136.00   $0.00    $932.97    $40.84
2015    $616.60    $180.14   $29.45    $826.19    $5.00    $140.00   $0.00    $966.19    $33.22
2016    $635.54    $188.71   $29.64    $853.89    $5.00    $150.00   $0.00    $1,003.89  $37.70
2017    $639.49    $204.94   $29.56    $873.99    $5.00    $159.00   $0.00    $1,037.99  $34.10 
2018    $648.28    $222.57   $29.98    $900.83    $5.00    $170.00   $0.00    $1,075.83  $37.84  
2019    $665.60    $241.72   $30.49    $937.81    $5.00    $176.00   $0.00    $1,111.81  $35.98


*Legend*
OE = Operating Expense
RE = Reserve Fee
TAX = Real Estate Tax
Sub = Subtotal (OE + RE + TAX)
ARDA = Voluntary ARDA
DUES = Club Dues (_increased from $85 to $176)_
SA = Special Assessment _(in 2007, 2008 and 2009)_

_NOTE: For multi-week owners Annual Club Dues are paid only once (not for each week)
_
*2018 & 2019 Annual Assessment Billing Budgets attached.*


----------



## Jon77

*Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - Stuart, Florida, 1 Bedroom*
2019 Operating Fee $913.53
2019 Reserve Fee $359.97
2019 Real Estate Tax $60.06
Total 2019 MF $1333.56

Increase of $36.16 or 2.8% over 2018 ($1297.40)


----------



## edro0023

*Las Palmeras, FL / 2BR (7000 pts) / Platinum*
2019 Operating Fee: $1,023.03
2019 Reserve Fee:      $279.02
2019 RE Tax:              $161.75
*TOTAL: $1,463.80
*
Moderator added:
Increase of $69.45 (4.98%) from 2018 ($1394.35)


----------



## GT75

Jon77 said:


> Plantation Beach Club at Indian River Plantation - Stuart, Florida, 1 Bedroom



Which season is this?


----------



## RX8

*Grand Pacific Palisades 2 Bedroom Ocean View, 8400 HGVC points*

2019 Operating Fee $870.79
2019 Reserve Fee $271.73
2019 Property Tax $177.37 (billed with MF)

Total 2019 MF: $1,319.89

An increase of $61.88 or 4.91% over 2018. MF per point is 15.7 cents.


----------



## bcjenkins

Jacqueet said:


> *Ocean Tower, 2BR-PH*
> 
> Operating Fee: $2140.26
> Reserve Fee: 297.26
> Property Taxes: 224.37
> Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment: 0.00
> TOTAL: 2661.89
> Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value: New property



FYI... in my review of the Ocean Tower Ownership documents (I purchased a 2BR unit last week), I found the assessment budget for 2019.  Instead of a 2BR, I believe your numbers are in reference to a 3BR unit.

According to the 2019 budget, the *Ocean Tower 2BR unit *fees are as follows:

Operating Fee....: $ 1,449.55
Reserve Fee......: $ __198.25
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___77.48
=============================
Total............: *$ 1,725.28*
​The *Ocean Tower 3BR unit* fees are:

Operating Fee....: $ 2,140.26
Reserve Fee......: $ __297.26
Real Estate Tax..: $ __116.18
=============================
Total............: *$ 2,553.70*​
The numbers for the 2BR unit are consistent with my 2BR PH contract.

Bruce


----------



## GT75

bcjenkins said:


> According to the 2019 budget,



Can you also post the MFs for the other unit sizes?


----------



## bcjenkins

*Ocean Tower STUDIO*:

Operating Fee....: $ __757.26
 Reserve Fee......: $ ___99.01
 Real Estate Tax..: $ ___38.70
 =============================
 Total............: *$ *__*894.97*
*

Ocean Tower 1BR-S*:

Operating Fee....: $ __996.96
Reserve Fee......: $ __133.37
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___52.13
=============================
Total............: *$ 1,182.46*
*

Ocean Tower 1BR-L*:

Operating Fee....: $ 1,187.78
Reserve Fee......: $ __160.72
Real Estate Tax..: $ ___62.82
=============================
Total............: *$ 1,411.32*


----------



## Jacqueet

You aware correct and I apologize for my error. I have asked the moderators for help correcting the misinformation. We have reserved a 2br ph for this Jan. and that’s what I was thinking when I wrote the original post. Jacque


----------



## johneowens

GT75 said:


> Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island


*Plantation Beach Club II on Captiva Island/2 beds/2baths*

2019 Operating Fee $833.58
2019 Reserve Fee $369.19
2019 Real Estate Tax $60.18
*Total 2019 MF: $1262.95*

Increase of $78.99 or 6.7% from 2018 ($1186.96)


----------



## GT75

johneowens said:


> Plantation Beach Club II on Captiva Island/2 beds/2baths


What season is this?


----------



## GT75

The MFs for Valdoro are collected two times during the year. The first bill in January collects 1/2 of the yearly operating fee plus all remanding fees. In July, the second 1/2 OF is collected.
*
Valdoro Mountain Lodge - Studio - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2019 Operating Fee $487.86
2019 Reserve Fee $177.97
2019 Real Estate Tax $21.99
*Total 2019 MF: $687.81*

Increase of $29.78 or 4.53% from 2018 ($658.03)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 1BR/1BR+ - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2019 Operating Fee $697.95
2019 Reserve Fee $318.76
2019 Real Estate Tax $39.39
*Total 2019 MF: $1056.10*

Increase of $48.70 or 4.83% from 2018 ($1007.40)

*Valdoro Mountain Lodge - 2BR/2BR+ - Breckenridge, Colorado*
2019 Operating Fee $901.54
2019 Reserve Fee $455.18
2019 Real Estate Tax $56.25
*Total 2019 MF: $1412.97*

Increase of $66.10 or 4.90% from 2018 ($1346.87)


----------



## rock4449

GT75 said:


> ** Please limit this thread to only the MF specifics and take discussions/commentary to the discussion boards. Thank you!
> 
> * Owners, please report your Weeks MF's as they are billed (NOT proposed/estimated) in this format:*
> 
> Resort Name/Unit Size
> Operating Fee
> Reserve Fee
> Property Taxes (or note if they're billed separately)
> Developer Subsidy/ Special Assessment (where it exists)
> TOTAL
> Increase/decrease over 2018 MF's whether in dollar or percentage value (optional)
> Please don’t just give the total MF but include the breakdown for Operating Fee, Property Taxes, and reserve fee. It is not necessary to list/include HGVC club dues or ARDA fee.
> 
> Please also include (if possible) the MF’s for the other room sizes than what you own. These can normally be do found on the budget report (usually towards the end).
> 
> *2019 Annual Club Dues*
> HGVC-Domestic/International $176/$209
> By Hilton Club-Domestic/International (w/unlimited reservation) $299/$???
> 
> *2019 Average MF increase 3.84%   (as of 12/2/18)
> 
> 
> The 2019/2018 HGVC Resorts with the Lowest MFs can be found here.
> (Also spreadsheet with all data can be found on post 2)*
> 
> *The 2018 MF thread can be found here.
> The 2017 MF thread can be found here.
> The 2016 MF thread can be found here.
> The 2015 MF thread can be found here.
> The 2014 MF thread can be found here.
> The 2013 MF thread can be found here.
> *
> 
> *Anderson Ocean Club 2BR - Post #34
> Bay Club **1BR - Post #68* and *2BR Villa/2 BR Plan A/2BR Plan B- Post #46*
> *Borgo alle Vigne
> Boulevard (las vegas strip)  1BR - Post #8  and 2BR - Post #12
> Casa Ybel Beach and Recquet Club
> Coylumbridge
> Craigendarroch Suites
> Craigendarroch Lodges **2BR - Post #24* and *3BR - Post #44
> Eagle’s Nest Beach Resort **2BR Winter Flex- Post #49*
> *Elara (Planet Hollywood Towers)  1BR - Post #33
> Fiesta Americana (an affiliate)
> Flamingo* *1BR - Post #6* and *2BR - Post #7* and *1BR Historical Data- Post #70*
> *Grand Islander
> Grand Pacific Palisades **1BR/3BR - Post #63* and *2BR - Post #74*
> *Grand Waikikian
> Harbor View Villas
> Hokulani Waikiki
> Hurricane House
> Kalia Tower
> Kings' Land Resort  1BR (Phase 1 & 3 Larger) - Post #47  and 2BR (Phase I & III Larger)- Post #48 and 2BR (Phase II Smaller)- Post #51
> 
> Kohala Suites    2BR - Post #50
> Lagoon Tower **1BR - Post #67*  and *2BR - Post #23* and S*tudio/2BR Pent/3 BR Pent- Post #69*
> *Las Palmeras   **2BR - Post #72*
> *MarBrisa  2BR - Post #45
> Ocean 22
> Ocean Oak 2BR - Post #43
> Ocean Tower **3BR - Post #41* and *2BR - Post #75* and *Studio/1BR-S/1BR-L - Post #77*
> *Paradise (prev las vegas hilton)   2BR - Post #10
> Parc Soleil  **1BR Platinum - Post #11*
> *Plantation Bay Villas
> Plantation Beach Club at IRP  1&2BR - Post #5
> Plantation Beach Club I/II/III on Captiva Island * *Ph II - Post #79*
> *Plantation House
> Sanibel Cottages
> Seapointe
> SeaWorld* *1BR Platinum - Post #13* and *2BR (OVS I) Gold - Post #9* and *2BR (OVS II) Platinum - Post #15* and *2BR (OVS II) Gold - Post #29* and *3BR (OVS II) Platinum - Post #19* and *3BR (OVS II) Gold - Post #35*
> 
> *South Beach **1BR - Post #59*
> *South Seas Club
> Sunrise Lodge  2BR - Post #60
> The Hilton Club of New York **10,000 pts - Post #64*
> *The Residences **1BR Pent - Post #64*
> *The Charter Club of Marco Island  2BR - Post #62
> The Cottages
> The Surf Club of Marco Island  2BR - Post #3
> Tortuga Beach Club
> Trump International Hotel
> Tuscany Village (International Drive)   **2BR Platinum - Post #21* and *2BR Gold - Post #22
> Valdoro Mountain Lodge   **Studio/1BR/2BR - Post #81* and *3BR - Post #61*
> *Vilamoura
> Waikolia
> West 57th Street  Studio - Post #32
> 
> *


----------



## rock4449

*Sunrise Lodge Studio*
2019 Operating Fee: $487.57
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $31.09
2019 Reserve: $68.20
2019 Total: $586.86
Increase: $17.65 (3.1% increase)


----------



## GT75

*Sunrise Lodge Sudio+/Premier - here

Sunrise Lodge 1 Br+/Premier*
2019 Operating Fee: $843.81
2019 Reserve Fee: $180.67
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $82.38
2019 Total: $1106.86
Increase: $28.50 (2.64% increase)

*Sunrise Lodge 2 Br+/Premier - here*

*Sunrise Lodge 3 Br+/Premier*
2019 Operating Fee: $1411.10
2019 Reserve Fee: $359.78
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $164.05
2019 Total: $1934.93
Increase: $45.89 (2.43% increase)

*Sunrise Lodge 4 Br+/Premier*
2019 Operating Fee: $1882.15
2019 Reserve Fee: $508.52
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $231.87
2019 Total: $2622.54
Increase: $60.29 (2.35% increase)


----------



## GT75

*Kings' Land 1 Br Phase I & III (larger) - here

Kings' Land 1 Br+ Phase II & III (smaller)*
2019 Operating Fee: $990.67
2019 Reserve Fee: $143.30
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $51.23
2019 Total: $1185.20
Increase: $35.28 (3.07% increase)
Note:    This doesn't include HI Taxes

*Kings' Land 2 Br Phase I & III (larger) - here*

*Kings' Land 2 Br Phase II & III (smaller) - here*

*Kings' Land 3 Br Phase I*
2019 Operating Fee: $1514.06
2019 Reserve Fee: $344.43
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $123.14
2019 Total: $1981.63
Increase: $75.14 (3.94% increase)
Note:    This doesn't include HI Taxes

*Kings' Land 3 Br Phase III*
2019 Operating Fee: $1694.14
2019 Reserve Fee: $413.64
2019 Real Estate Taxes: $147.88
2019 Total: $2255.66
Increase: $88.87 (4.10% increase)
Note:    This doesn't include HI Taxes


----------



## CanuckTravlr

*Ocean 22, Myrtle Beach, SC (All points shown based on Platinum Season)

1-Bdrm (4800 Pts.) / 1-Bdrm Plus (6200 Pts.)*
2019 Operating Fee $601.88
2019 Reserve Fee $127.53
2019 Real Estate Tax $44.49
*Total: $773.90* (vs. $752.90 in 2018...increase of 2.79%)

*2-Bdrm (7000 Pts.) / 2-Bdrm Plus (8400 Pts.)*
2019 Operating Fee $765.89
2019 Reserve Fee $193.14
2019 Real Estate Tax $67.38
*Total: $1,026.41* (vs. $994.04 in 2018...increase of 3.26%)

*3-Bdrm Plus (9600 Pts.)*
2019 Operating Fee $893.52
2019 Reserve Fee $244.19
2019 Real Estate Tax $85.18
*Total: $1,222.89* (vs. $1,181.69 in 2018...increase of 3.49%)

I notice that you also asked for information on any subsidies or special assessments. No special assessments yet, but there continue to be subsidies for both the operating expenses and the capital reserve. The 2019 operating expenses subsidy is $226,859 (down from $1,322,492 in 2018) and the 2019 capital reserve subsidy is $54,253 (down from $307,478 in 2018). These subsidies are in lieu of annual assessments for those units still owned by the developer.


----------



## rjp123

*South Beach Miami*

1 Bedrooms maintenance fee at $970.31 ($768.62 operating + $201.69 reserve)
2 Bedrooms maintenance fee at $1,434.30 ($1,136.17 operating + $298.13 reserve)

_NOTE:_ The above does not include real estate tax or club dues.  I took this from the 2019 HOA Budget document.


Refer to post 59 for 1BR *1BR - Post #59*


----------



## mtm65

Tuscany Village (International Drive)

One-bedroom maintenance fee at $722.35 plus real estate tax
Two-bedroom maintenance fee at $1,029.02 plus real estate tax
Three-bedroom maintenance fee at $1,384.55 plus real estate tax

Taken from the fine print of the 2019 HOA budget document 

See post #21 for two-bedroom breakout.


----------



## GT75

*Parc Soleil - 2 BD - Orlando, Florida*
2019 Operating Fee $881.21
2019 Reserve Fee $317.43

*Total 2019 MF: $1198.64*
Increase of $56.49 (4.95%) from 2018 ($1142.15)
*
Parc Soleil - 3 BD - Orlando, Florida*
2019 Operating Fee $1138.49
2019 Reserve Fee $410.32

*Total 2019 MF: $1548.81*
Increase of $73.66 (4.99%) from 2018 ($1475.70)
*
Note: *These do not include the Real Estate Taxes


----------



## GT75

*Las Palmeras - Studio - Orlando, Florida*
2019 Operating Fee $460.00
2019 Reserve Fee $118.78
2019 Real Estate Tax $68.86
*Total 2019 MF: $647.64*
Increase of $30.73 (4.98%) from 2018 ($616.91)
*
Las Palmeras - 1BR - Orlando, Florida*
2019 Operating Fee $687.61
2019 Reserve Fee $186.01
2019 Real Estate Tax $107.83
*Total 2019 MF: $981.45*
Increase of $46.55 (4.98%) from 2018 ($934.90)
*
Las Palmeras - 1BR+ - Orlando, Florida*
2019 Operating Fee $696.18
2019 Reserve Fee $217.63
2019 Real Estate Tax $126.16
*Total 2019 MF: $1039.97*
Increase of $76.83 (8.00%) from 2018 ($963.14)
*
Las Palmeras - 2BR+ - Orlando, Florida*
2019 Operating Fee $1100.49
2019 Reserve Fee $298.95
2019 Real Estate Tax $173.30
*Total 2019 MF: $1572.74*
Increase of $57.87 (3.82%) from 2018 ($1514.87)


----------



## Anthony Schmid

Hilton Grand Vacations At Coylumbridge - 2 bedroom / 2 Bathroom Original Lodge (1-16), Platinum season, 7000 points

£320.73 - Management Charge
£99.15 - Reserve Fund
£83.97 - VAT
£0.55 - Disbursements
£19.28 - Leisure Fees
£3.85 - VAT on Leisure Club Fees

TOTAL GBP = £527.53
Moderator added:   This is ~$663.97 (using today's exchange rate of 1.2586 $/£)


----------



## Sky313

Anthony Schmid said:


> Hilton Grand Vacations At Coylumbridge - 2 bedroom / 2 Bathroom Original Lodge (1-16), Platinum season, 7000 points
> 
> £527.53
> Moderator added:   This is ~$663.97 (using today's exchange rate of 1.2586 $/£)
> 
> i'm still waiting on the bill in the mail for the break down.



I received my bill yesterday:
Coylumbridge Classic Lodge # 33 (2 Bd 7000) Platinum season
Management Charge: £325.03
Reserve fund: £117.82
VAT: £88.56
Disbursements: £0.55
Leisure Club Fees (pool / facility use, optional unless you rent or use the Coylumbridge Week): £19.28
VAT on Lesiure Club Fee: £3.85
Total:  £555.09 (minus leisure club fees) = £535.81

Moderator added:
Increase of £15.5 (2.87%) from 2018

Using exchange rate as of 12/14/18 (rounded to nearest cent) of £1=$1.26 USD => $672.54.  I'm waiting to pay after Jan 1 for credit card purposes so hope rate doesn't increase much!.  Rate has been fluctuating from 1 pound being equivalent to $1.26 to $1.30, avg of $1.28 in the past month.

I think when we report USD conversions, the date is important to note on these MF.


----------



## dayooper

Sky313 said:


> I received my bill yesterday:
> Lodge # 33 Platinum season
> Management Charge: £325.03
> Reserve fund: £117.82
> VAT: £88.56
> Disbursements: £0.55
> Leisure Club Fees (pool / facility use, optional unless you rent or use the Coylumbridge Week): £19.28
> VAT on Lesiure Club Fee: £3.85
> Total:  £555.09 (minus leisure club fees) = £535.81
> 
> Using exchange rate as of 12/14/18 (rounded to nearest cent) of £1=$1.26 USD => $672.54.  I'm waiting to pay after Jan 1 for credit card purposes so hope rate doesn't increase much!.  Rate has been fluctuating from 1 pound being equivalent to $1.26 to $1.30, avg of $1.28 in the past month.
> 
> I think when we report USD conversions, the date is important to note on these MF.



This is a 2 bedroom, 7000 point lodge, correct?


----------



## GT75

dayooper said:


> This is a 2 bedroom, 7000 point lodge, correct?



I added information from previous submittals.   Coylumbridge has 3 styles of units:
Original Lodges are units 1-16. Silver Crown status, have lower maint fees, and rent for 20% less 
Classic Lodges are units 17-45, have Gold Crown status, and rent for 10% less
Deluxe Lodges are units 46-61, have Gold Crown status and rent the highest.


----------



## Denise L

*Elara Studio*

2019 Operating Fee $552.24
2019 Reserve Fee $87.17
2019 Real Estate Tax $16.75

TOTAL: *$657.16 *
Moderator added: Increase of $2.82 (0.43%)
*
Elara 2 BR*

2019 Operating Fee $928.78
2019 Reserve Fee $202.09
2019 Real Estate Tax $54.75

TOTAL:* $1185.62*
Moderator added: *Decrease* of $4.89 (-0.41%)


----------



## Sky313

dayooper said:


> This is a 2 bedroom, 7000 point lodge, correct?


yes, 2br 7000pt


----------



## Helaine

*Fiesta Americana*

2019 Maintenance Fees:

*1 Bedroom Platinum - 4800 Points = $909.60

2 Bedroom Platinum - 7000 Points = $1,326.50

Club dues this year are $308.89 - (this includes the first 4 reservation changes)

*
Moderator added:
The multiplier has increased from from $0.1840/pt to $0.1895/pt.
Increase of 2.99%


----------



## GT75

*Craigendarroch Suites* for 2019

*Studio*  6200 points Plat weeks
Management - £383.44
Reserves - £106.57
VAT - £98
Disbursements £1.47
Total:  £589.48 (~$745.00 US)
Increase: £43.36 (7.94%)

*1 BR  *8400 points Plat weeks
Total:  £738.99 (~$934.00 US)
Increase: £61.96 (9.15%)

*2 BR*  9600 points Plat weeks
Total:  £977.62 (~$1236.00 US)


----------



## Cyberc

Annual Mf for all units at West 57

Studios: $1,517.02
1br/1br plus/1br prem: $2,375.58      Increase of $106.12 (4.68%)
1br penthouse: $3,401.12          Increase of $165.30 (5.11%)


----------



## tdietvorst




----------



## GT75

Cyberc said:


> Annual Mf for all units at West 57


Do you have the breakdown for 1BR/1BR Penthouse?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

GT75 said:


> Do you have the breakdown for 1BR/2BR?



There are no 2 Bdrm units at W57


----------



## GT75

CalGalTraveler said:


> There are no 2 Bdrm units at W57



Thanks, I meant 1 BR Penthouse


----------



## GT75

*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club, Sanibel Island, Florida
Phase FGH*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2019 Operating Fee - $698.39
2019 Reserve Fee - $239.17
2019 TOTAL - $937.56
Increase of $33.03 or 3.65%

*Casa Ybel Beach and Racquet Club, Sanibel Island, Florida
Phase IJK*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2019 Operating Fee - $823.01
2019 Reserve Fee - $280.49
2019 TOTAL - $1,103.50
Increase of $41.50 or 3.91%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax


----------



## GT75

*Sanibel Cottages, Sanibel Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2019 Operating Fee - $1007.82
2019 Reserve Fee - $439.14
2019 TOTAL - $1,446.96
Increase of $69.86 or 5.07%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax


----------



## GT75

*Hurricane House, Sanibel Island, Florida*
With Owner Waiver of Statutory Reserve Funding
2019 Operating Fee - $1,104.21
2019 Reserve Fee - $315.75
2019 TOTAL - $1,419.96
Increase of $0.56 or 0.04%

Note: This doesn't include Florida Real Estate Tax


----------



## GT75

*Kalia Suites/Tower, Hawaii Studio*
2019 operating fee $624.35 
2019 capital reserve $85.18 
2019 real estate tax $39.49 
This doesn't include HI State Tax

Total $748.93 
Increase of $41.15 (5.81%)

*Kalia Suites/Tower, Hawaii 1 Bedroom*
2019 operating fee $974.69
2019 capital reserve $204.11
2019 real estate tax $94.42
This doesn't include HI State Tax

Total $1273.22
Increase of $44.43 (3.61%)


----------



## artteachrm

2019 Maintenance Fees for Grand Islander, HI (all Platinum Season)


*1 BR* (7,200 pts / 9,300 pts *Plus* / 12,600 pts *Premier* / 16,800 pts *Premier Luxur*y)
OPERATING FEE $1,035.95
CAPITAL RESERVE $156.45    
REAL ESTATE TAX $111.21
*Total 2019 MF:* $1,303.61



*2 BR *(8,400 pts / 12,600 pts *Plus */ 14,400 pts *Premier */ 19,200 pts *Premier Luxury*)
OPERATING FEE $1,329.55
CAPITAL RESERVE $245.63   
REAL ESTATE TAX $174.61
*Total 2019 MF:* $1,749.79



*2 BR Penthouse* (17,500 pts *Penthouse* / 21,000 pts *Penthouse Plus* / 24,000 pts P*enthouse Premier*)
OPERATING FEE $2,740.07
CAPITAL RESERVE $325.42
REAL ESTATE TAX $231.33
*Total 2019 MF:* $3,296.82
Increase of $181.18 (5.82%)



*3 BR Penthouse* (28,750 pts *Penthouse Premier*)
OPERATING FEE $3,440.13
CAPITAL RESERVE $428.34
REAL ESTATE TAX $304.49
*Total 2019 MF:* $4,172.96


----------



## artteachrm

2019 Maintenance Fees for Borgo alle Vigne, Italy (all Platinum Season)


*1 BR* (4,800 pts / 6,200 pts *1 BR Plus*)
MANAGEMENT CHARGE (N/A)
CAPITAL RESERVE (N/A)
*Total 2019 MF:* €765.97 ($873.89)
Increase of €98.92 (14.83%)



*2 BR *(7,000 pts / 8,400 pts *2 BR* *Plus*)
OPERATING FEE (N/A)
CAPITAL RESERVE (N/A)
*Total 2019 MF:* €872.21 ($995.10)
Increase of €139.81 (19.09%)



*3 BR *(8,400 pts / 11,500 pts *3 BR* *Premier*)
MANAGEMENT CHARGE = €813.33 ($927.92)
CAPITAL RESERVE = €110.17 ($125.69)
*Total 2019 MF:* €923.50 ($1053.62)
Increase of €132.86 (16.8%)

*I apologize for the incomplete information on the 1 BR & 2 BR, but our invoice only gives the breakdown for our unit (3 BR) and the total MF for each of the other villas.

Moderator added.


----------



## dayooper

artteachrm said:


> *3 BR *(8,400 pts / 11,500 pts *3 BR* *Premier*)
> MANAGEMENT CHARGE = €813.33 ($927.92)
> CAPITAL RESERVE = €110.17 ($125.69)
> *Total 2019 MF:* €923.50 ($1053.62)



At .12/.09, those are very good price points. I don’t know how often those are on the market, but those price points make it pretty good.


----------



## ThierryJapan

GRAND WAIKIKIAN 2BR Platinum 14’400 puts
2019 Operating fees 1160,17   2018 op fees 1114,09            +4,1%
2019 Reserve fees     307,30.  2018 reserve 287,47             +6,8%
2019 Real Estate tax  214,74.   2018 Real Estate tax 187,42 + 14,45%
2019 Hawaii GE tax.  69.15.      2018 Hawaii GE tax 66,04      + 4,7%
2019 Total.             1751,36.    2018 total 1655,22.               +  5,8%

Real Estate tax increased the most


----------



## ThierryJapan

Grand  Waikikian from BU 19
..........................1BR          2BR.           2BR pent.          3 BR pent
Operating fees.         905,64.    1160,17.        2581,72.           3133,1
Capital reserve.        200,84.      307,3.           412,94.             524,6
Real Estate tax.        140,34.       214,14.        288,59.            366,58
Hawaii GE tax to be added

Moderator added:
Total:                      $1246.82                       $3283.35        $4024.28
Increase                $68.62 (5.82%)          $140.89 (4.48%)   $170.01  (4.47%)


----------



## junk

Grand Islander 1BR Ocean Lux. Premier 

2019 Operating Fee $1,035.95 
2019 Reserve Fee $157.85 
2019 Real Estate Tax $111.21 
2019 Hawaii GE Tax $56.25

Total 1,361.26. 
7% increase


----------



## Cyberc

2019 MF for vilamoura just came in.

2br: 703.56EUR approx $793

Sorry don’t have the numbers for the 1Br.

Moderator added:
Decrease of $63.95 (-7.46)


----------



## tpdgfmt

*Shell Island Beach Club.* 
All units are two-bedroom units.
2019 operating fee:  $617.00
2019 reserve fee:     $240.00
2019 property taxes range from approximately $30.00 to $136.21, because some weeks are more valuable than others.
2019 special assessment is $108.68
2019 total ranges from $995.68 to $1,101.89.
2019 maintenance fees (operating and reserve, but excluding property taxes) increased by $15.00 from 2018.


----------

